# Pt.3 Orchid dies



## sk8erkho (Apr 18, 2007)

She died. My boys are done. I'm done. I did everything I could possibly do, Literally. She was fine only had not eaten in like a week. I thought she was about to molt. Then she was cool for the most part. She fell from her little spot this evening, began to shake like crazy for a few seconds. Looked like she could not get her self right or something. Climbed to the top of her tank (complete w/humidity meter, thermometer, moss, branches etc.) hung there for a while, fell. Was unable to get back to the top so I boosted her onto my finger and then back onto her branch where she hung by One foot. I had never seen that before. Then she fell finally and died. Just like that.

So. I rescued a lid in Sept. w/6 Chinese ooths. The eldest of that ooth died 3 days ago. She had the fluffy wings from a bad molt gut finally just gave up I guess. I have 8 left of the Chinese from that lid. One last orchid and after they are done so are we. I'm helping raise my sisters boys and we were in this together. We agree we must not be doing something right or it's just the way it is. They are a little disappointed for now but I explained to them the logical side of being too emotional about it especially when you do what you can but to no avail. It happens. SO, we are not purchasing anymore mantids .....maybe just for now... maybe never again, we'll see. Right now we kind of have to direct our funds elsewhere for a minute. They want to try their hands at turtles. So, maybe later during the summer I'll get them two turtles and see how it goes. But, for now we'll keep doing what we can for the few we have left and then that's it. It was a really interesting hobby for a while but right now I can't afford to put anymore $$ into rearing them. They feel like it was a waste. But, like I told them, learning and the entire rearing experience was very exciting and when you're learning new and different things about the world around you it's never a waste of time. It's just that sometimes these things may cost money to pursue but your priorities come first.

So, thanks for everything, guys. Your help along this journey has been invaluable. I may need assistance with the last of them but we'll see.

Thanks for your time and good luck with yours!!!

Cheers!! We're done!! 8)


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey...sorry to hear about your losses.

However really, do not worry about it! I have lost numerous amounts of mantids for loads of different reasons, such as bad moults, fungal infections, being eaten by crickets, going missing, etc. And it really is just something that...happens.

I do not know of any mantid hobbyist who has not lost any of their mantids, unfortunately they are just so small and delicate, once they are in trouble, it is hard to help them out.

Why don't you try and easier species than the orchid mantis? Something like the pseudocreobotra, or Creobroter, both beautiful species, but very easy to look after.

But really, don't give up after a few losses  We have all gone through the same phase, but remember, all of it is simply experience to help you on your way in the future.

I hope you don't decide to give up on mantids, in fact, I don't think we will let you =]


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww, sorry to hear all that. I hope that you will return to keeping mantises as pets again later on in life!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2007)

So no luck with mantids now you want to try turtles? Turtles have specific care needs. They need certain temps, lighting, etc. My mantids are much easier to care for than my turtle is. Just a thought.

I also don't think you should give up here. I've lost a lot of mantids for many reasons. I don't really dwell on it but instead just move on.


----------



## randyardvark (Apr 18, 2007)

im sorry aout your losses, but i do agree with ian, mi doubt my collection is as big or impressive as his, but i still do have substantual losses, insect have a wery high mortality rate, thats why so mant hatch from ooths, its just what nature does, untill about 4th instar you will have a few issues, but if you've decided to give up then theres no stopping you, and i wish you the very best in the future


----------

